#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-06
<czajkowski> davisc: in -uk we're organising a rugby/ubuntu event in march will keep you posted
<czajkowski> basically going top watch the ireland v england game in a pub
<davisc> Hah. Nice :-)
<czajkowski> march 19th
 * davisc might be away
<ebel> almost paddy's day
<terran> I should be around for that
<czajkowski> terran: will keep you posted also so
<terran> Anyone tried the Natty Narwhal alpha
<czajkowski> terran: nope
<czajkowski> running untiy on another machine will upgrade to natty when i go home thjis week
<czajkowski> i think i just ate some reindeer
<terran> accidentally eating reindeer is one of the first signs of madness
<czajkowski> well the signs were in german
<czajkowski> so not sure
<terran> Did you get it from the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park? Lots of German stalls there
<czajkowski> terran: nope in stuttgart
<czajkowski> do keep up :)
<terran> Oh you travel too much :)
<czajkowski> back for 2 days then bath/bristol for a week
<czajkowski> then ireland for 2 weeks
<czajkowski> davisc: weather bad over there
<Pendulum> czajkowski: was the reindeer good?
<davisc> czajkowski: Foggy. Tiny bit of snow. No problems though
<czajkowski> Pendulum: tasty
<czajkowski> davisc: hmm some flights from over here seem to be pulled
<czajkowski> simon phipps flight was just pulled
<czajkowski> Pendulum: see tc twitter lotta cute monkies
<davisc> czajkowski: Scotland is getting hammered again
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> Pendulum: what's FFA?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: Future Farmers of America. The chapter at the local high school makes wreaths and stuff to sell for Christmas every year
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> nice idea
<Pendulum> it's great
<Pendulum> they also do Christmas Cactus and pointsettas and all sorts of things :)
<czajkowski> pretty
<Pendulum> but their website has a calendar, but the calendar doesn't have the bloody hours on it :(
<Pendulum> neither does the sign outside the building
<Pendulum> when I finally figured out the right google search term to get the info, it was only because it came up with a PDF of something that had been handed out to the middle school students to bring home :(
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> useless
<Pendulum> very
<Pendulum> but hopefully one of the people I know who has contacts in FFA will see the tweet either on twitter or facebook and point the right people towards the problem :)
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-07
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley: davisc  terran http://heanet.ie/live
<czajkowski> maddening
<felimwhiteley> czajkowski: what's going on? Sorry was packing etc.
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley: well dont buy a house in ireland
<czajkowski> petrol and diesel gone up by 4 and 2 cent
<felimwhiteley> they mess with the mortgage rates?
<czajkowski> not sure
<felimwhiteley> czajkowski: luckily I'm too poor to be able to affrod a house for a while... not sure that's such a good thing but it's stopped getting screwed I suppose..
<felimwhiteley> but again it would be nice to have had th emoney in first place ;)
<ebel> felimwhiteley: short answer, more taxes
<felimwhiteley> hurray perfect to be moving back for :) especially having been away for 8years completely by-passing all the good times :)
<felimwhiteley> I should be a comedian with timing this good!
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-08
<czajkowski> ebel: whats this about a boi scandel??
<ebel> ahoy ahoy
<ebel> no scandal
<ebel> BoI have this mad system where they post you a code when you want to transfer money to a new account.
<ebel> AIB it's all online.
<ebel> The AIB online banking website looks nicer aswell. BoI's is from the mid 90s. :P
<ebel> Using BoI I was unable to transfer money internationally to the netherlands, with AIB I can.
<ebel> BoI wanted to know the address of the bank that i wanted to send internationally, and the accent in that address broke their system.
<ebel> ,
<ebel> With AIB I can get a Visa or Mastercard credit card, BoI only do Mastercard. Visa is much more widely accepted in East Africa.
<ebel> So in short, I'm glad I changed banks :)
<czajkowski> oh yes
<czajkowski> but i thought i heard something about a hacker???
<ebel> oh? news to me....
<czajkowski> BOI and the lodging of money into peoples account by
<czajkowski> a big hacker?
<ebel> Oh this is their online & ATMs being down the other day?
<slashtom> i heard that the ATMs frooze up
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<emboss> if you asked for 20e the atm spat out 200e
<emboss> thei're network had a problem and there's an "offline" mode that gives out money during the outages, it all went a bit hay wire
<emboss> people were quieing up all over the country trying to get money out
<emboss> thinking they wont have to pay it back
<emboss> :)
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> emboss: ello ello
<emboss> ello :)
<tdr112> czajkowski: you must have lost the password to your blog
<ebel> I heard the ATMs can't check your balance
<czajkowski> tdr112: :(
<czajkowski> tdr112: just so swamped
<tdr112> czajkowski: must be doing a good job so
 * ebel sees his photo from LRL is top google hit for "cztab" :P
<tdr112> :)
<czajkowski> what
<tdr112> it is , thats great
<czajkowski> oh you evil brat
<czajkowski> I could rant about the standstead issue on the way over
<ebel> czajkowski: you still in .de?
<czajkowski> ja
<czajkowski> flight doesnt leave till 7pm tonight
<czajkowski> tdr112: will get one out soooooooon
<tdr112> good know , we all like to know what you have been upto
<czajkowski> organsing 3 conferences
<czajkowski> and um...........taking on clients documentation from scrathch
<ebel> Good thing there are 2 laura's.
<czajkowski> yeah :s
<czajkowski> also think my hangover just kicked in
<Pendulum> czajkowski: finally? :P
<czajkowski> yeah there has been a lot of strong bow consumed
<czajkowski> and um beer with coke in it
<ebel> cider in a german pub! shame!
<ebel> Also FYI they do cider in brittany. :)
<ebel> Looks like cider is a celtic thing
<Pendulum> ebel: Brittany cider is supposed be yummy and extra alcoholic :)
<czajkowski> tdr112: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/12/08/pgdayeu-in-stuttgart/
<czajkowski> one done
<czajkowski> Pendulum: get my mail re a11y ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yeah. I knew the CfP was coming out so had been waiting for it before posting to our list.
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> Pendulum: https://twitter.com/#!/SteveALee/statuses/12493604421373952
<Pendulum> :)
<czajkowski> tdr112: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/12/08/rapid-month-gone-by/
<czajkowski> ebel: you coming to fosdem this year
<czajkowski> slashtom: are you coming to fosdem this year
<ebel> czajkowski: dunno. Hadn't really thought about it
<ebel> unsure how much hols I have. I'm taking 3 weeks off shortly before fosdem
<czajkowski> tis a weekend...
<czajkowski> dont forget
<ebel> yeah i know
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-09
<czajkowski> aloha
<terran> hello my dear
<terran> Are you back in England
<czajkowski> 2
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> just setting up work machine and working
<ebel> How are you finding blighty?
<czajkowski> grand
<davisc> czajkowski: Was it laptopsdirect.ie you had a problem with?
<czajkowski> before
<czajkowski> yes EVIL PLACE
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<czajkowski> davisc: they also have laptopsdirect.co.uk still evil
<davisc> Fair enough :-)
<czajkowski> Just submited my 1st lightning talk for FOSDEM ever :)
<ebel> congrats :)
<czajkowski> may not even get picked
<czajkowski> but at least I tried :)
<terran> totally booking my train and hotel for that after Christmas
<terran> I'll use my last two holiday days I have left to take off the Friday and Monday surrounding it
<czajkowski> terran: if you use venure.com and google venere discount you get  4% off
<czajkowski> also you dont pay for the hotel till you check out using that site
<czajkowski> terran: I'm so getting the train :D
<davem> what time is that on at next year?
<czajkowski> 5/6 february
<czajkowski> could someone stab moonpie for me and tell him to poke me please
<davem> hmm, may go for it then depending on flights
<czajkowski> davem: keith is coming :D
<czajkowski> he booked his there 2 weeks ago
<czajkowski> sooner you booked cheaper are the flights
<davem> yeah
<terran> the train to Brussels is only £69 return :D
<terran> and none of that airport hassle
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> well flight last year from dublin to brussels main was 80 return, but flight from UK is silly priced
<slashtom> eurostar?
<czajkowski> aer lingus last year
<czajkowski> this year will go by eurostar it's 69 return :D
<slashtom> flights from UK to Brussels are usually shit
<slashtom> i used to find it easier to drive
<czajkowski> aye thats what we're saying, it's chepaer to get the train....
<slashtom> it's 2 hours from calais, about 200km
<czajkowski> but it's cheaper to fly fro ireland
<slashtom> or some number of miles (as you're probably on archaic units now)
<ebel> czajkowski: tis hard to drive from ireland
<ebel> a bridge or tunnel from wales to wexford would be awesome,
<czajkowski> not impossible though
<slashtom> shame the boom died, otherwise we would have had that for 2020
<emboss> yep, if only we could have borrowed germanys money and sold houses back and forward to each other for another 10 years
<emboss> damn :)
<czajkowski> emboss: fancy seeing you here :)
<emboss> I pop up in the most unexpected of places :-)
<czajkowski> this you do
<emboss> so UPC offering 100mb BB
<emboss> sweet.
<czajkowski> nice
<davisc> Which will work for maybe 15% of the time :-)
<emboss> Never had an issue with UPC
<czajkowski> aye
<emboss> well, nothing major
<czajkowski> never had any issue with them in dublin
<czajkowski> dodgey digiweb on the other hand
<emboss> The worst part of UPC for me was the customer service/sales/support
<emboss> but the connection itself is fine
<czajkowski> aye
<emboss> czajkowski: I think their support is in Limerick
<emboss> so that might explain a lot
<emboss> :P
<czajkowski> emboss: behave you mister
<ebel> emboss: I have also had no end of customer service problems with UPC
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-10
<emboss> ebel: Recently?
<ebel> emboss: *read scrollback* No not recently. circa 2 years ago NTL problem
<emboss> I've just spent most of the morning on to them, really is a painful exirience
<ebel> emboss: they are liars IME. Go to comreg.
<ebel> Don't deal with UPC. Deal wit Comreg. Your problems will get fixed
<davem> does anyone homebrew? and if so where do you get your stuff from?
<terran> davem: http://www.thehomebrewcompany.ie/
<davem> you used them? I've found a few websites and want to know if they're any way good at all
<emboss> davem: I used too, I got all my stuff from here, very helpful and friendly http://www.grapengraindublin.com/
<emboss> I went physically to the shop tho
<davem> where is the shop? I can't find anything on their website about the actual location of the place
<emboss> http://www.yelp.ie/map/grape-n-grain-dublin
<terran> I like the idea of brewing my own beer but I imagine I'd screw it up
<emboss> terran: If you're paitent it's very hard to screw it up badly
<emboss> :)
<emboss> If not you're more likley to screw up your liver :)
<terran> I'm using that liver!
<czajkowski> aloha
 * terran hisses at czajkowski
<emboss> loa chikovski
<czajkowski> terran: oi watch it buddy
<czajkowski> emboss: ello brat
<emboss> czajkowski: Hows it?
<czajkowski> grand thanks
<czajkowski> tryingto work out what to tackle first this morning
<emboss> You can tackle my battle with UPC if you like
<emboss> :-)
<emboss> We're having our xmas drinks tonight, much black stuff to be consumed
<czajkowski> what you tackling them about
<ebel> emboss: complain to comreg
<emboss> ebel: It's not really a comreg issue
<ebel> emboss: everything is a comreg issue.
<ebel> And more like, it's the only way to get UPC to fix stuff
<emboss> comreg have as much power as my left pinky :/
<ebel> comreg scare upc and other telecos. Ergo they have power. :P
<emboss> scare them? in my exprience they don't give a hoot about comreg at all
<emboss> :)
<ebel> IME complaining to comreg works much much better than complain to UPC
<emboss> ebel: I would prefer to sit here and complain to you :-)
<ebel> :P
<ebel> Ah you're irish :P
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-12
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> tdr112: see I did 2 posts!
<tdr112> i know i read them , :)
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: 15th Dec. 2010 @ 8pm  || Ubuntu Hours: No Ubuntu Hours for December.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-05
<tdr112> can you find out who made you hard dirve using a command
<ebel> tdr112: parted?
<ebel> "sudo parted /dev/sda print" should give model number. Googles from there
<tdr112> thanks ebel
<airurando> printer question
<airurando> my sister has a samsung CLP-320 colour laser printer.
<airurando> I installed the samsung unified driver as detailed in the following forum entry
<airurando> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621
<airurando> test page looked great.
<airurando> printing from open office and libre office the top margin is very slim
<airurando> anyone know how to modify this?
<slashtommy> is it set for A4 or Letter?
<slashtommy> these things tend to default to Letter, so check the printer (driver) settings and open office settings
<airurando> definately set for A4
<airurando> oh at least printer settings
<slashtommy> in which?
<airurando> printer settings
<slashtommy> what about open office settings?
<airurando> not sure
<airurando> flip
<airurando> not at the computer now
<airurando> that will be my first point of call when I'm talking to her.
<airurando> thanks slashtommy
<slashtommy> it may work, good luck
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-06
<dumb1224> Hi, how can I suspend when using a WM like openbox? without root passwd? uPower?
<airurando> evening
<moylan> you're in late
<airurando> hey moylan
<airurando> worked mon tue
<airurando> off wed thurs :)
<airurando> how are you moylan?
<moylan> time to put on the combat boots and crimbo shop? :-D
<moylan> getting by.  did you see xtravisions android for €100?
 * airurando shudders at the thought :(
<airurando> not the android
<airurando> more the crimbo shopping
<airurando> and no i didn't
<moylan> http://www.xtravision.ie/electronic/Archos-A7-eReader
<moylan> only negative i can see is no mention of market place.  might be locked down as archos has a history of that
<airurando> very interesting
<moylan> just that a few months ago a lot of stories around the hp tablet were focused on android tablets would only suceed when £200 tablets were common and here we are with 100 versions around
<airurando> aye
<moylan> apple will keep the high end but their dominance in this market is over.
<airurando> indeed
<moylan> for the price of their cheapest you can carry 5 7" tablets.  that's 50 hours of battery life if toy wanted...
<moylan> though you'd look a bit silly with 5 tablets
<airurando> but android will always suffer/benefit from maannnnyyyyy hardware variants.
<airurando> 7" min
<moylan> i'd rather schools bought android than ipads for students
<airurando> yeah
<moylan> one is a open and encourages creative minds and the other is an ipad
<airurando> yes
<airurando> my daughter is involved with a north/south project called dissolving boundries
<moylan> neat!
<moylan> now if we can only get past the dublin accents! :-D
<airurando> a wiki is involved
<airurando> my daughter Orla doesn't have a dub accent!
<airurando> ding pics to the wiki was interesting
<airurando> *uploading
<airurando> loads of licensing options
<airurando> including all the cc
 * airurando haad a very interesting discussion with orla about the licensing options
<moylan> well she can learn a valuable lesson today.  even zuckerburgs private images were leaked.  what goes on the internet stays on the internet.  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3318652
<airurando> I chatted with her about http://creativecommons.org/licenses/
<airurando> made some heradway
<airurando> brought it to the attention of her teacher
<airurando> was met by a blank face....
<moylan> now THAT is useful.  if the teacher listens that is...
<airurando> sent a hardcopy of the page to the teacher
<airurando> but fear it was ignored
<airurando> the project is run through NUI maynooth
<moylan> there was great article recently about an american school that saved a few thousand dollars by creating its own school books.
<airurando> yeah?
<moylan> well the price of school books is silly.  and they are changed minutely every 2-3 years so that used ones lose their resale value
<airurando> 2-3 years? 2-3 mins in my opinion
<airurando> I hear ya
<moylan> and stick an electronic version on a €100 ebook reader with e-ink and save the kids a hernia
<airurando> you speak logic
<airurando> but logic currently does not prevail
<moylan> the problem is they are using logic to fix a human problem.  they need to use bribery.  ie. any budget saved on books goes to teachers resources in class.
<moylan> make a teachers job easier and they are motivated to try
<airurando> if only it were that simple
<airurando> it is
<airurando> but if only (riddled with sarcasm)
<moylan> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2011/11/06/anoka-hennepin-teachers-write-online-textbook/
<airurando> moylan: you are preaching to the converted
<airurando> how can this achyieve critical mass?
<airurando> *achieve
<airurando> that appears to be the perenial problem.
<moylan> well with the recession more and more parents will struggle to pay for school materials.  this is the opportunity to reach them if it saves them money with little effot
<moylan> *effort
<airurando> lol. I know the effects of the recession.
<airurando> for the first time in 6 years I've talked to my wife about returning to work
<airurando> moylan; how do you fignt against the norm?
<airurando> eventhough the norm is wrong.
<moylan> humour is the best weapon, for me.  example: http://twitter.com/#!/angryearthling/status/144201042077302785/photo/1
<airurando> without even looking at it i agree.
<airurando> humour is a great weapon!
<airurando> dahm we are at level 4???????
<moylan> i would have put us above italy myself
<airurando> we have " the referendum"
<airurando> I'd place us at the top tier!
<moylan> oh yes, lets get rid of the seanad.  that will help.  then the politicians will have no one looking over their shoulders
<airurando> not a chance any REFERENDUM will pass
<airurando> SEANAD WILL NOT GO
<moylan> they can always manourvre a few crises or scandals before it to help.  also a release of how much it costs won't help the seanad
<airurando> checks and balances
<moylan> that's the whole point of the seanad
<airurando> s3eanad will not go IMO
<airurando> *seanad
 * airurando must go to bed as there are kids to be dealt with in the morning
<airurando> great kids btw.....
<airurando> nn
<moylan> cya
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-07
<czajkowski> Instagram support 14 million users on Ubuntu Sever on EC2 http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/13649370142/what-powers-instagram-hundreds-of-instances-dozens-of
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-08
<airurando> For December should we have our team meeting on the 14th or the 21st?  The 21st is the standard 3rd Wednesday.  I'm thinking Weds the 14th (not too close to Christmas).
<airurando> Thoughts?
<slashtommy> is there much to discuss?
<ebel> agreed about not being close to xmas
<mrod> Sorry guys. I had to go out.
<mrod> Mrod is airurando
<mrod> slashtommy.  Other than action items formulas month there is nothing to discuss that I am aware of
<mrod> Still there has been no where to put up agenda Items yet
<mrod> Must dash again.  School collection run.
<ebel> heh
<airurando> evening
<moylan> crimbo shopping commenced?
<slashtommy> crimbo shopping completed
<moylan> well done, any casualties? :-)
<slashtommy> moylan: welcome to the fantastic world of the internet, where the crimbo shopping can be bought without getting up (provided you have someone to carry the cups of tea)
<moylan> not sure it counts as christmas shopping unless it involves hand to hand combat for the last lego set in the shop :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-04
 * bokjhv is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-05
<solarcloud> Any-one able to play this ? http://open.spotify.com/track/4YMjssjl6JWPF4ZIcvcwkg
 * solarcloud is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...
 * solarcloud is back (gone 00:07:02)
<solarcloud> My recommendation for the new Flag Over B. City Hall : http://goo.gl/m93XD :D
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-06
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/101999293582598275794/posts/4ryB533S2Zs  anyone looking for work
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-07
<airurando> quiet in here over the last few days.  nn
#ubuntu-ie 2013-12-04
<airurando> it has been very quiet in here recently.
<zmoylan-len_> has, but has been quiet in a lot of irc channels.  i blame the late late toy show :-)
<airurando> :-)
<zmoylan-len_> it was odd, but it was really brisk in irish linux channel till the toy show came on and then silence for nearly a day
<airurando> coderdojo athy suffered a lot last Saturday and we suspect it was due to the toy show also.
<zmoylan-len_> parents scrambling for the toy of the year i suppose :-)
<zmoylan-len_> december is a short month as the last week is wrapped in holidays and the shopping reaches a fever pitch in first 3 weeks
<airurando> aye indeed
#ubuntu-ie 2013-12-07
<czajkowski> HI
<czajkowski>   
<czajkowski>   
#ubuntu-ie 2013-12-08
<tdr112> afternoon
#ubuntu-ie 2014-12-03
<zmoylan-pi> !weather dublin
#ubuntu-ie 2014-12-06
<airurando> Ubuntu UK Team discussing a team reboot.
<airurando> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2014-December/038109.html
<airurando> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2014-December/thread.html
#ubuntu-ie 2015-11-30
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<slashbel> good morning
